# Your weekly dose of Noah pictures :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah loves his fresh eucalyptus branches 

Lol he also loves unscrewing all the screws of his cage!!! I find myself constantly going around screwing them back in and some are even missing!! He's a little rascal


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Awh sweet Noah, he is so delightful I never get enough of him.


----------



## babytommy (Jul 8, 2015)

Beautiful! I love how well the red and yellow go together! 
If he's ever going to be a father, I would love to see how those chicks turn out!


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Cutie! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your flight cage from? I want a cage like this but it is so hard to find good cages in Australia.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

MerBoy said:


> Cutie! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your flight cage from? I want a cage like this but it is so hard to find good cages in Australia.


Thanks MerBoy,

I got it from Kellyville pets in Sydney - I'm not sure where in Australia you are but they deliver countrywide - for some reason though they don't deliver that particular cage however they have a similar one with 2 doors on it.

Avi One Flight Cage (604)

http://www.kellyvillepets.com.au/products/bird-flight-cage-with-stand


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Niamhf said:


> Thanks MerBoy,
> 
> I got it from Kellyville pets in Sydney - I'm not sure where in Australia you are but they deliver countrywide - for some reason though they don't deliver that particular cage however they have a similar one with 2 doors on it.
> 
> ...


Bird Flight Cage With Stand

Thank you!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

babytommy said:


> Beautiful! I love how well the red and yellow go together!
> If he's ever going to be a father, I would love to see how those chicks turn out!


Thanks Aspen, yes he's very vibrant alright.

Hahaha trust me if Noah could become a father he would! He certainly tries hard enough! I'm flat out covering shiny objects from him and still waiting on an invention to take reflection out of water! :laughing: it's unbelievable how excited he gets with his reflection!!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Awh sweet Noah, he is so delightful I never get enough of him.


Thanks Cathy, yes I knew you'd be first one onto it alright :laughing:

He's all tucked up in his 3 layers of snugly blanket now for the night to keep out the bitter cold we are currently experiencing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pics, I see Noah is quite busy with his eucalyptus branches/leaves!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures Niamh.

You are lucky Noah only undoes screws. I went outside this morning and Jekyl (Cockatoo) had moved the large concrete paver (18"x6"x2"), a full house brick, 3/4 brick and half brick, the aluminium plate the cage sits on and the cage which is 2'6" x 3'6", upended the cage which has no bottom hence the aluminium plate and was happily sitting on the bottom of the upended cage under my open awning. The bricks and paver are supposed to stop him from moving the cage, not. Thankfully he is hand raised so setting things to right and putting him back in was not a problem. Now that is naughty.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Cute photos! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> Lovely pics, I see Noah is quite busy with his eucalyptus branches/leaves!


Thanks Ana, yes he absolutely loves his leaves and branches 



Kate C said:


> Great pictures Niamh.
> 
> You are lucky Noah only undoes screws. I went outside this morning and Jekyl (Cockatoo) had moved the large concrete paver (18"x6"x2"), a full house brick, 3/4 brick and half brick, the aluminium plate the cage sits on and the cage which is 2'6" x 3'6", upended the cage which has no bottom hence the aluminium plate and was happily sitting on the bottom of the upended cage under my open awning. The bricks and paver are supposed to stop him from moving the cage, not. Thankfully he is hand raised so setting things to right and putting him back in was not a problem. Now that is naughty.


Hahaha Kate that is so funny!! How on earth did he manage that??!



nuxi said:


> Cute photos! Thanks for sharing,Niamh!


Thanks Gaby


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,
I have become quite attached to your little Noah and am always thrilled when you post pictures of him. 
Noah simply exudes personality and I love hearing the antics he gets up to!
Thanks for posting these. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Niamh,
> I have become quite attached to your little Noah and am always thrilled when you post pictures of him.
> Noah simply exudes personality and I love hearing the antics he gets up to!
> Thanks for posting these. :hug:*


Hahaha thanks Deb  Oh he certainly has personality - and attitude!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Not quite sure Niamh. I know he pushes the bricks with his beak and then uses the brick as leverage to move the cage. It is a large home made cage and was originally used to put a galah outside on the grass so that they could easily get at the grass. Not by me I might add. But it just goes to show the strength in that beak of theirs. Glad he is hand raised, I certainly wouldn't like to get a bite from it with power like that.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Noah is just the CUTEST little thing! :loveeyes:.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Julie


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a sweetheart! He's really just so pretty there with his leaves


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks StarlingWings


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Love the pics....Noah is too handsome...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Love the pics....Noah is too handsome...


Thanks Randy


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

He's one gorgeous boy - and I think he knows it


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Frankie'sFriend said:


> He's one gorgeous boy - and I think he knows it


Thanks Madonna  lol oh he definitely knows it! Every chance he gets he's checking out his reflection!!


----------

